# Prisoners



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

I am looking for some prisoners. Any thoughts?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I say take no prisoners


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Depends... how do you treat your prisoners? Do I have to commit a crime first?


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate to paint my own because it takes too long...attorneys, trial, sentecing etc.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Repaint Bachman and Aristo porters/Conductors in stripes or whatever your era wears. Nice fine chain around the ankles. Or you could even paint the uniforms Pink like Sherrif Joe Apao makes his prisoners wear








Rod


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

PINK! Those sissies


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 12/08/2008 3:16 PM
Repaint Bachman and Aristo porters/Conductors in stripes or whatever your era wears. Nice fine chain around the ankles. Or you could even paint the uniforms Pink like Sherrif Joe Apao makes his prisoners wear








Rod 



It's the underwear that Sherrif dyes pink. There fore you should not see the pink undewear on your figure. 

There was a guy on here fromPhoenix I think his name was Rodney. He had a Jail on his layout event with a chain link fence with barbed wire.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Rod noted, I have seen other modelers use regular manual laborers, such as track workers, and turn them into prisoners by painting their clothing to resemble prison uniforms. Color(s) would depend on the location and era. Pre-1940s would be stripes and chained together while working on a road or other construction project. Present day could be blaze orange and picking up litter, or doing basic grounds maintenance in a park or at a rest stop.

You will most likely have some painting and detailing involved. I don't know of any "ready to serve time" prison figures being offered by the manufacturers. You could try to make a plea with Just Plain Folks Dad. He reads postings here, and sometimes posts things himself.

Best of luck,
David Meashey


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

I have about 1,200 of them in 1:1 I'd like to get rid of. 
John


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Well, Mrs Koch from Chemnitz / Germany, will make you some if you order them 












I made some from Spanish Reamsa Civil War Figures in 1 : 25 a few years ago:











John Schneider from Fines Folks announced some as well some time ago 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------

